# Renee Fleming's new direction-- Broadway!!!



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, finally Renee Fleming even though she is retiring is headed into Broadway!  musicals, that is.

Living on Love looks to be rather fabulous.

http://livingonlovebroadway.com/


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Renee Fleming is retiring?!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Renee Fleming is retiring?!


First I've heard of it!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

GregMitchell said:


> First I've heard of it!


She said last year, I think, that she might retire by 2018 -- which makes sense, because in 2018 she'll be 59.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

So she isn't retiring.

She merely will be retiring.

So will everyone.

Any more breaking news?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

She can still have a career introducing the Met Broadcasts on PBS as well as singing the National Anthem at sporting events.

Probably best.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I think it is a logical choice for her. She might make bigger bucks, is still gorgeous and her voice is well suited for that medium after her pop albums. At around 60 many sopranos start having trouble up high, which is not a problem in Broadway. She just needs to adapt to being miked. She certainly has a name that could draw in the big bucks. The incomparable Helen Traubel went this route with some success.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Just a clarification: As I understand it, this is a stageplay, not a musical. Its an acting gig, not a singing gig.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> Just a clarification: As I understand it, this is a stageplay, not a musical. Its an acting gig, not a singing gig.


But it looks like she sings in it. Her character is a singer, so there's some in character singing.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Cavaradossi said:


> Just a clarification: As I understand it, this is a stageplay, not a musical. Its an acting gig, not a singing gig.


You're kidding!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> But it looks like she sings in it. Her character is a singer, so there's some in character singing.


If that's true, I wish I could see the faces of the Fleming fans in the audience. They'll riot if they don't get a little Marschallin or something haha.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

She tried out the role at a summer festival last year, here's an intriguing bit from the review:

_The centerpiece is Ms. Fleming, and any concern about her acting ability is quickly and permanently exorcised by her own demand for perfection, laced with a sense of humor that is nothing less than captivating. I had no trepidation about her as an actress. That's what she's been doing in 54 starring roles in nine languages during an illustrious opera career that has spanned several decades. But who knew she was so funny? Grimacing when anyone mentions "Tebaldi" and making little shrieking noises at the name "Callas," she sends up opera with a delicious flourish, making unctuous faces and striking outrageous poses like Jean Hagen in Singin' in the Rain. Performing duets with her own recordings, she doesn't deny the audience the thrill of that glorious voice, and she ends the show with an arrangement of Irving Berlin's "Always" that stops the heart. But throughout there's the rib-tickling nudge of how to poke fun at the serious side of opera. When Ms. Fleming sings Medea dressed like Carmen, it has to be seen to be believed_.

Read more at http://observer.com/2014/07/renee-fleming-makes-her-acting-debut-in-living-on-love/#ixzz3VsWM5RC5


----------

